# swimming against the glass



## flawlessxx (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 2 african cichlids one is a Electric Yellow Cichlid about one inch long and the other is a Kenyi Cichlid about one inch long plus a Pleco six inch long in a 10 gallon tank.
My question is Kenyi Cichlid see me and open his mouth and swims against the fish tank glass,
does anyone know what kind of behavior this is???


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds like normal behaviour to me...

But those fish aren't going to do well for very long in that size tank.

Kenyi need a 75G minimum.

Kim


----------

